# Valve Box - PVC Pipe?



## codymonster (May 16, 2019)

Just a thought..

I have a valve that is pretty deep underground. Almost a foot. 
So of course there aren't any extensions for a round Valve Box to get this flush to the ground. 
I've read that some people are using two valve boxes and stack one on top of another. 
To put the first one in, bury it some, and then put on the second box when the dirt around the first one gets to the right height.
One issue I see with this, is that you have a "gap" on the base of the second box where dirt can get into the space. And the second top box might move/sink due to this as well.

So I was thinking. Why not just use a 6 in. PVC tube? Cut the slots in the bottom for the pipes like on the standard valve box and then cut the tube to height. Use a 6 in. lid on the PVC pipe. Done..

Thoughts?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That should work. You can also add a flange to the bottom to give it some support.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

That sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## codymonster (May 16, 2019)

Okay, I went out and bought the pipe, $9. 
The only issue is the lid. Its just slightly off and a little lose. It doesn't snap into place like on the traditional box. 
The reason is that there isn't a "lip" round the inside of the PVC pipe like you would find on a valve box. So there isn't anything 
for the clips on the lid to snap into. So I need to find a way to create a "lip" around the inside of the PVC pipe.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Can you just secure it with a couple screws or something? And/or use caulk/sealant?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Get a pipe cap for that size pipe


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

We use bricks or cinder blocks as a makeshift riser. It works very well. I have some valves on property that are 5' below ground. In those cases we just put 6-8" pvc over the pipe and use a valve key to turn it off/on.


----------

